# Valentine's Day Radiance



## blazeno.8 (Feb 2, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks great!  Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## liv (Feb 2, 2008)

This is such a pretty look!  You have beautiful doe eyes. =]


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a really beautiful look! Pinks are great on you...they make me look like I have allergies. I especially love your face routine. It's natural but defined and sexy!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_This is such a pretty look!  You have beautiful doe eyes. =]_

 






 Thanks!

^^^ Pinks can do that to me too, which is why I tried to find something else that could make them work.  Now I generally don't wear them unless they're paired with a neutral color like browns, taups, gold, and bronzes.  No matter how much I want to, I can't wear them with black.


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2008)

i love this tutorial!! thank you


----------



## anjdes (Feb 3, 2008)

That was a super tutorial. I really love the 'artistic' way you've described your technique. I always feel makeup is a lot like painting!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2008)

oooh, really pretty! i love how soft this look is!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 4, 2008)

great combinations. lovely look


----------



## Jot (Feb 4, 2008)

beautiful look and great tut x


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 4, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------

